# 9 quan niệm sai lầm phổ biến về ung thư da



## MoonLight (13/5/18)

Tháng 5 chính là Tháng Nhận thức về ung thư da. Bạn có chắc mình đã hiểu hết về căn bệnh này?
Trong ba thập kỷ qua, tỉ lệ người mắc bệnh ung thư da nhiều hơn tất cả các loại ung thư khác cộng lại. Gần như mỗi giờ sẽ có một người chết vì ung thư hắc tố – dạng ung thư da nguy hiểm nhất. Những thống kê này từ The Skin Cancer Foundation là bằng chứng cho thấy ung thư da là một vấn đề thực sự nghiêm trọng. Để tránh những hậu quả tai hại từ những thông tin sai lệch, bạn hãy cùng ELLE nghiên cứu 9 quan niệm sai lầm thường gặp nhất về căn bệnh này.

*1. UNG THƯ DA KHÔNG GÂY CHẾT NGƯỜI*
Theo thống kê ở trên, ung thư da rõ ràng là có thể gây tử vong. Theo The American Cancer Society, ung thư hắc tố hầu như luôn có thể chữa được khi được phát hiện sớm. Tuy nhiên, căn bệnh này có thể phát triển và lan rộng đến các bộ phận khác của cơ thể và trở nên rất khó điều trị. Vậy nên ung thư hắc tố chiếm hơn 10.000 trong số hơn 13.650 ca tử vong do ung thư da mỗi năm. Bạn nên đặt hẹn với bác sĩ da liễu để kiểm tra da toàn thân ít nhất mỗi năm một lần. Mỗi tháng, hãy quan sát xem có bất kỳ nốt ruồi mới hoặc thay đổi nào ở nốt ruồi trên cơ thể không. Nếu có điều gì đáng ngờ, hãy đến bệnh viện hoặc bác sĩ da liễu ngay.

*2. CHỈ CÓ NGƯỜI LỚN MỚI CÓ NGUY CƠ BỊ UNG THƯ DA*
Theo The American Society for Dermatologic Surgery (ASDS), ung thư hắc tố là dạng ung thư phổ biến nhất ở thanh niên từ 25 đến 29 tuổi và thường gặp ở phụ nữ từ 15 đến 29 tuổi hơn so với nam trong khoảng tuổi đó. Như đã nói, bạn nên kiểm tra làn da của bạn hàng tháng và chú ý đến nốt ruồi – đặc biệt là những nốt đã thay đổi bề ngoài, chảy máu, hoặc ngứa – cũng như các vết loét không lành.

_


Ảnh: samnewslin_​
*3. NẾU KHÔNG HOẠT ĐỘNG NGOÀI TRỜI THÌ KHÔNG CÓ NGUY CƠ BỊ UNG THƯ DA*
Theo ASDS, ngay cả khi tiếp xúc ngắn với tia UV quanh năm, chẳng hạn như lái xe với cửa sổ mở hoặc đi bộ quanh các trung tâm mua sắm ngoài trời giữa trưa, cũng có thể dẫn đến thiệt hại đáng kể cho những người có làn da sáng. Những phơi nhiễm hàng ngày này dẫn đến ung thư tế bào vảy, dù không nguy hiểm như ung thư hắc tố, gây ra tới 20% ca tử vong do ung thư da.

_


Ảnh: cosbeauty_​
*4. NẾU KHÔNG BỊ CHÁY DA KHI TẮM NẮNG THÌ SẼ KHÔNG BỊ UNG THƯ DA*
Bạn sẽ khó có thể tìm thấy một bác sĩ da liễu ủng hộ việc tắm nắng, vì bất kỳ thay đổi nào về màu da tự nhiên của bạn đều là dấu hiệu của tổn thương da. Theo ADSD, sắc tố da (melanin) càng gia tăng da sẽ càng bị tổn thương. Thoa kem chống nắng có chỉ số cao mỗi ngày để bảo vệ làn da của bạn. Ngoài ra, hãy mặc quần áo che chắn da khỏi nắng, và tìm kiếm bóng mát trong giờ cao điểm mặt trời để bảo vệ da tốt hơn.

*5. DA NGĂM KHÔNG PHẢI LO LẮNG VỀ UNG THƯ DA*
Những người da ngăm tự nhiên có nguy cơ bị ung thư da thấp hơn so với những người có làn da sáng hơn. Tuy nhiên, chắc chắn họ không miễn dịch với bệnh ung thư da, ADSD cho biết. Một số bệnh nhân với quan niệm sai lầm này  trì hoãn việc chẩn đoán dẫn đến tử vong. Mọi người phải thực hiện các biện pháp phòng ngừa cần thiết để bảo vệ da khỏi tiếp xúc với ánh nắng mặt trời và tổn thương từ tia cực tím, cũng như tự kiểm tra và đảm bảo bác sĩ thực hiện kiểm tra ung thư da hàng năm để phát hiện bất kỳ bất thường nào.

_


Ảnh: blushbyshalinie_​
*6. MÁY TẮM NẮNG LÀ LỰA CHỌN AN TOÀN ĐỂ TĂNG LƯỢNG VITAMIN D*
Vitamin D được tiếp nhận thông qua việc tiếp xúc với tia UVB. Các bóng đèn được sử dụng trong máy tắm nắng lại thường chỉ sử dụng tia UVA. Hơn nữa, theo The Skin Cancer Foundation, máy tắm nắng là một trong những tác nhân gây ung thư nổi tiếng. Một lần sử dụng máy tắm nắng có thể làm tăng nguy cơ phát triển ung thư hắc tố lên tới 20% và mỗi lần tắm tiếp theo trong cùng một năm có thể làm tăng thêm 2% nguy cơ ung thư da nữa.

_


Ảnh: USAToday_​*7. BÁC SĨ CÓ THỂ LOẠI BỎ MỘT NỐT RUỒI BẤT THƯỜNG TRƯỚC KHI NÓ PHÁT TRIỂN THÀNH UNG THƯ*
Đừng cho rằng bác sĩ của bạn có thể loại bỏ nốt ruồi của bạn trước khi nó biến thành ung thư. Nếu không kiểm tra da hàng năm, đặc biệt là nếu bạn không vượt qua bài kiểm tra da ABCDE, bạn đã có nguy cơ ung thư da rồi. Tốt hơn hết bạn nên tìm kiếm một bác sĩ da liễu đáng tin cậy ngay nếu phát hiện một nốt ruồi thay đổi kích thước và màu sắc.

*8. DÂN CƯ Ở NƠI CÓ MÙA ĐÔNG KÉO DÀI KHÔNG CÓ NGUY CƠ UNG THƯ DA*
Cường độ của mặt trời có thể thấp hơn vào mùa đông. Tuy nhiên, nếu có tuyết rơi, nguy cơ tổn thương da do ánh nắng mặt trời sẽ tăng cao. Tuyết phản chiếu ánh nắng mặt trời tăng khả năng tiếp xúc của da với các tia gây hại.

*9. CHỈ CÓ TIA UVB MỚI GÂY UNG THƯ DA*
Sự thật là cả tia UVA và UVB đều có thể gây cháy nắng, cũng như các dạng tổn thương da khác và có thể dẫn đến ung thư da. Hãy tìm từ “broad-spectrum” trên các sản phẩm chống nắng của bạn để bảo vệ da khỏi các tia gây hại này.

_


Ảnh: mirror.co.uk_​Nguồn: Elle


----------

